# How do I remove the sprinkler head trim (ceiling tile replacement)



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

I need to replace some stained ceiling tiles in a commercial kitchen.
Usually, the chrome trim piece around the base of the sprinkler head slides off, this one does not. The chrome flange at the end of the sprinkler head appears to be blocked by a bolt that holds on to the head.

I've only seen this style once before and gave up on it and cleaned the ceiling tile, unfortunately, there are several which need to be replaced.
Any suggestions???


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

rservices said:


> I need to replace some stained ceiling tiles in a commercial kitchen.
> Usually, the chrome trim piece around the base of the sprinkler head slides off, this one does not. The chrome flange at the end of the sprinkler head appears to be blocked by a bolt that holds on to the head.
> 
> I've only seen this style once before and gave up on it and cleaned the ceiling tile, unfortunately, there are several which need to be replaced.
> Any suggestions???


The ones I've seen just unscrew

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Can you poke your head into the ceiling? Or sacrifice one if the tiles to see how it goes together. 

I can't make out the brand from the photo, but you could always contact the manufacturer

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

I only breezed over it but this might be helpful:

https://www.qrfs.com/blog/48-how-to-replace-fire-sprinkler-escutcheons-using-retrofit-escutcheons/


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

rustyjames said:


> I only breezed over it but this might be helpful:
> 
> https://www.qrfs.com/blog/48-how-to-replace-fire-sprinkler-escutcheons-using-retrofit-escutcheons/


Good article above.

Looks like you take a snips to what's there --- add the retrofit pcs. I've done a couple, but of the cone + escutcheon type ---orig construction.

Have some sprinkler stops with you --- alternating wood blocks and a sprinkler head water stop tool, it's like a vise grips.

A couple of large towels, trash can --- wrap the busted head with the towels --- twist when sopped --- tail towards the trash can.

Access to riser room --- the FD will be there before you can call them off. Or put alarm system out of service for a bit.

...part of the above is if things get messy...


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

You might want to tell whomever you are doing the work for to contact their sprinkler company and coordinate with them

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Hit it with a big hammer. It'll come right off. :jester:


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

And the spraying water will clean the panels. Win-win!


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> Hit it with a big hammer. It'll come right off. :jester:


It's fascinating how much nasty looking water can flow out of one of those heads by the time the main gets shut off.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

We Fix Houses said:


> Or put alarm system out of service for a bit.
> 
> ...part of the above is if things get messy...


Once the flow switch activates the FD is coming, out of service or not

Best bet is to call in sprinkler company or have lots of insurance for the clean up


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

rustyjames said:


> It's fascinating how much nasty looking water can flow out of one of those heads by the time the main gets shut off.


You should see the aftermath of a halon system going off and the cost of cleanup is astronomical


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

rrk said:


> Once the flow switch activates the FD is coming, out of service or not
> 
> Best bet is to call in sprinkler company or have lots of insurance for the clean up


When putting the alarm out service the alarm co. will not call the FD for the duration of the time out. May get local bldg alarms however.

This is how its done for NFPA annual.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

VinylHanger said:


> Hit it with a big hammer. It'll come right off. <img src="http://img.contractortalk.com/smilies/jester.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Jester" class="inlineimg" />


Beat me to it!


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

We Fix Houses said:


> When putting the alarm out service the alarm co. will not call the FD for the duration of the time out. May get local bldg alarms however.
> 
> This is how its done for NFPA annual.


Not necessarily it depends on the system, many systems will have the flow switch or tamper switch go directly to the monitoring desk or the FD in addition to tripping the building alarm. Some FDs will even respond to trouble conditions at the FACP. And some forget and respond if it trips well after telling them not to because they think you forgot to call back.


----------



## finisher65 (Dec 29, 2018)

We always go through the bldg. engineer, when possible, to shut down the alarm system which includes the alarm monitoring company notifying the local FD when necessary. They know the procedure & whether or not the FD needs to be notified.


----------

